# Can I give myself Eastern Arc?



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Simply, right now I have a Dish 500 and 300 to pull 110/119 and 61.5. I live in Connecticut and my neighbor just got Eastern Arc'd. If I were to purchase a 1000.4 Dish could I just throw it up, point it and receive those signals? I have a 622 receiver now with the new card. Or would I need to call DishNetwork and have to get it setup somehow by them? I own all my stuff outright without a contract.

Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As long as ALL of your receivers are ViPs and all are using the new card, yes.
You can buy and install a 1000.4 dish without notifying DISH of the install.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

If you feel comfortable with the 1000.4 why not?

Make sure to mark off the settings on the old dish just in case you can't find the signal.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have the same setup. I found out yesterday that my HD locals are available and on 77 which apparently is on the eastern arc. E* is coming Tuesday to install my third dish. 

Do I have to have 3 dishes or is there another setup that would require less?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> I have the same setup. I found out yesterday that my HD locals are available and on 77 which apparently is on the eastern arc. E* is coming Tuesday to install my third dish.
> 
> Do I have to have 3 dishes or is there another setup that would require less?


Which dishes do you have currently? If you have 110/119 & 61.5 you can use EA / 1000.4 to go to just one dish.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> I have the same setup. I found out yesterday that my HD locals are available and on 77 which apparently is on the eastern arc. E* is coming Tuesday to install my third dish.
> 
> Do I have to have 3 dishes or is there another setup that would require less?


Current customers can get a 1000.4 dish for the Eastern Arc. I have been a Dish customer for about 8 years and they replaced my 1000.2 with a 1000.4 last month. I did have to call them about 6 times and I told them they were not going to put up a wing dish for my HD locals. I finally told them that if they insisted they were going to put up a wing dish then I was going to switch to DirecTV. I got a 1000.4 in less than a week.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

RickDee said:


> Current customers can get a 1000.4 dish for the Eastern Arc. I have been a Dish customer for about 8 years and they replaced my 1000.2 with a 1000.4 last month. I did have to call them about 6 times and I told them they were not going to put up a wing dish for my HD locals. I finally told them that if they insisted they were going to put up a wing dish then I was going to switch to DirecTV. I got a 1000.4 in less than a week.


 I find it rather un-needed to threaten over a dish setup.

IIRC Dish has a transition plan, while being pushy might be able to advance you during a transition, I have seen plans change quickly.

For example, I have a 121 and 105 SuperDish in my garage. I needed the 121 for my locals, but I bought the 105 based upon a plan to put all HD on 105. Well, that plan lasted about as long as this response. 

Sometimes needing that new toy doesn't pay off.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Which dishes do you have currently? If you have 110/119 & 61.5 you can use EA / 1000.4 to go to just one dish.


I have two Dish 500's. One to get 110/119 and one to get 61.5.

Are you saying that I can get one dish to pick up all three...the 1000.4?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Calvin386 said:


> I have two Dish 500's. One to get 110/119 and one to get 61.5.
> 
> Are you saying that I can get one dish to pick up all three...the 1000.4?


 No....

1000.4 is a new constellation. It picks up 61.5, 72.7, and 77 west orbits.

It replaces 110 and 119.

As long as your locals are not on 110 or 119, then yes you could change to the Eastern Arc configuration.

But again, you need all ViP series Satellite receivers and the new smart cards.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> Are you saying that I can get one dish to pick up all three...the 1000.4?


Nah, no dish can see that big of an arc. But as jason said except for locals all channels are mirrored on 72.7 and 77.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mertzen said:


> Nah, no dish can see that big of an arc. But as jason said except for locals all channels are mirrored on 72.7 and 77.


 Becareful when stating all channels.

There are locals markets that are not fully mirrored yet. Such as Madison and Milwaukee WI.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Locals on EA are either SD or HD. Once the HD local is available the SD local goes away. National channels are available in HD and SD. New subscribers in markets that DISH consider Eastern Arc get an Eastern Arc dish and ViP equipment without HD subscription (and with no penalties for having ViP equipment without a HD subscription).

Latino channels are not available on EA (except the ones included in Classic SD packages). Not all Eastern markets are "EA" and it appears from the spotbeams on 129 that there will be a lot of crossovers - with most markets being either Eastern or Western and a few (very few) markets being both.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Becareful when stating all channels.
> 
> There are locals markets that are not fully mirrored yet. Such as Madison and Milwaukee WI.


hence my statement:



Mertzen said:


> *except for locals *all channels are mirrored on 72.7 and 77.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> No....
> 
> 1000.4 is a new constellation. It picks up 61.5, 72.7, and 77 west orbits.
> 
> ...


Bare with me here....1st of all, I have a 622 and 222 vip receivers with new smart cards.

The CSR told me that my HD locals are on 77 and that was pretty close to 61.5 which is where I get my HD channels. So the obvious question was could I dump my dish for 110 and 119 since I get my HD's from 61.5. He said no because some of my HD channels are on 110.

I was under the assumption that all HD channels were on 61.5. I have the grandfathered Absolute Package.

It seems to me that I could dump the dish for 110/119 and have the 1000.4 to get 61.5 and 77 and still get all my channels.

If this is the case, I'm gonna call the local installer that has this job and ask them to make sure they bring a 1000.4.

This would be nice because I am going to have 3 dishes on my roof and It's beginning to look like a cable company around here.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, currently you get some of the HD channels from 110, but those channels are duplicated on Eastern Arc, so if you had a 1000.4 dish, you'd still get them, just from one of the 3 Eastern Arc sats instead.

The local installer cannot just put up whatever dish; he can only install what is on the work order. If you want a 1000.4 dish, you need to call Dish and get them to put a 1000.4 dish on your work order. They probably won't know how or won't want to do this, because you're asking for the 1000.4 dish before they have an upgrade plan in place for you. You'll need to be persistant and escalate, most likely. But if your work order isn't updated, your installer most likely won't be able to help you. His hands are tied.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Calvin386 said:


> If this is the case, I'm gonna call the local installer that has this job and ask them to make sure they bring a 1000.4.


 I am sure a tech could do a 1000.4 for you even if not on the work order but the condition of Vip and new cards still exists.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

IIP said:


> Yes, currently you get some of the HD channels from 110, but those channels are duplicated on Eastern Arc, so if you had a 1000.4 dish, you'd still get them, just from one of the 3 Eastern Arc sats instead.
> 
> The local installer cannot just put up whatever dish; he can only install what is on the work order. If you want a 1000.4 dish, you need to call Dish and get them to put a 1000.4 dish on your work order. They probably won't know how or won't want to do this, because you're asking for the 1000.4 dish before they have an upgrade plan in place for you. You'll need to be persistant and escalate, most likely. But if your work order isn't updated, your installer most likely won't be able to help you. His hands are tied.


Thanks for the info. I figured I would have to work on E* for awhile to get one. My installer is not due here till Tuesday so I have a couple days. I have found with finding an American, a little persistence and believe it or not, just being nice about it, I can usually find someone who will get the job done for me.

This is great news about going to one dish because my wife was not happy about two and you can imagine her reaction to having three.

I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> I am sure a tech could do a 1000.4 for you even if not on the work order but the condition of Vip and new cards still exists.


I have vip 622 and 222 receivers both with the new smart cards E* sent in the mail. This is the correct setup...right?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, if the tech refuses; use some green. :lol:


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

Calvin386 said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured I would have to work on E* for awhile to get one. My installer is not due here till Tuesday so I have a couple days. I have found with finding an American, a little persistence and believe it or not, just being nice about it, I can usually find someone who will get the job done for me.
> 
> This is great news about going to one dish because my wife was not happy about two and you can imagine her reaction to having three.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


Replace the wife.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

James Long said:


> As long as ALL of your receivers are ViPs and all are using the new card, yes.
> You can buy and install a 1000.4 dish without notifying DISH of the install.


This is not the case. Your recievers have to be flaged for the eastern arc. If you throw a 1000.4 dish up there you will not get any SD programming off it due to your rec is looking for it's SD channels in MPEG-2 format. All channels on the Eastern Arc is is MPEG-4 regardless of SD or HD. Another warning to heed. At first any HD system Dish Mover that was been done, and had to be modified to an E.A. due to a No LOS condition for the W.A. had to have the receivers actually replaced. For some reason E* was not able to get existing W.A. flagged receivers to except a switch to a E.A. system.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

scoobyxj said:


> This is not the case. Your recievers have to be flaged for the eastern arc.


Sorry. But DISH does not know that I have an EA DISH and my SD channels are coming in fine.
All I needed was the G3 cards to read the new encryptions and of course the dish.

I even had a Dish500 picking up 72.7 and 61.5 before I got my 1000.4 from eBay.
Blank channels until my G3 cards were installed. Fine after that.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I also installed an EA without notifying Dish. Works fine, as long as you have the new smart cards.

I will say though, if you have 72.7 hooked up, it is dominant over 119.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I find it rather un-needed to threaten over a dish setup.
> 
> IIRC Dish has a transition plan, while being pushy might be able to advance you during a transition, I have seen plans change quickly.
> 
> ...


You may have a valid point, however, wasn't there something a few years ago where the satellite providers were required to provide all programming on a single dish instead of 2 or more dishes? I believe that's what prompted the Super Dish and then the 1000 series. Plus the fact that I literally don't have anyplace to mount a 2nd or 3rd dish.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

RickDee said:


> Plus the fact that I literally don't have anyplace to mount a 2nd or 3rd dish.


There used to be something cal dualy mount; can't find it now.

And also: http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SDS-1111


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RickDee said:


> You may have a valid point, however, wasn't there something a few years ago where the satellite providers were required to provide all programming on a single dish instead of 2 or more dishes?


All local channels must be available on a single dish. All HD locals must be available on a single dish. They do not have to be the same dish as each other and do not have to be the same dish that other programming is available on.

What is not allowed is for satellite carriers to put some locals from a market on one dish and other locals in that market on another dish. DISH did that for a while offering free second dishes for the 'extra' locals in many markets.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Mertzen said:


> There used to be something cal dualy mount; can't find it now.
> 
> And also: http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SDS-1111


You would need a truck with a bucket to get you up to the second dish if I were to put one of those on my house, plus, I don't know that it would stand up in the wind without significant support to stabilize it. And, my wife has already made it clear I have all the dishes I'm going to have.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

RickDee said:


> ...I literally don't have anyplace to mount a 2nd or 3rd dish.


That's why I started mounting at ground level. It's easier to change out than climbing my second story roof.... Especially since I am not doing well with heights these days.

I used to have 4 dishes on my roof. OK one was MMDS but it had a reflector. :grin:


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> That's why I started mounting at ground level. It's easier to change out than climbing my second story roof.... Especially since I am not doing well with heights these days.
> 
> I used to have 4 dishes on my roof. OK one was MMDS but it had a reflector. :grin:


If I had a choice then that would be a viable option. However, due to terrain and vegetation, I don't have that choice.

You have to do the best you can with the conditions you have available and that is exactly what I have done.


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

I started this thread and want to thank you all for your responses. I will be looking on ebay for a 1000.4 so I can reduce the number of eye sores (for my wife) on my house. (Personally they make me tear up looking at them all, they are so beautiful!)

Besides E-Gay is there another cost effective place I should look?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Got any friendly local retailers?


----------



## NYBuddy (Mar 29, 2006)

Nope...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Tried solidsignal or other such online retailers?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

NYBuddy said:


> I started this thread and want to thank you all for your responses. I will be looking on ebay for a 1000.4 so I can reduce the number of eye sores (for my wife) on my house. (Personally they make me tear up looking at them all, they are so beautiful!)
> 
> Besides E-Gay is there another cost effective place I should look?


I got my DDP LNB's from Claude at The Dish Store, a.k.a. Metro 25 up in Detroit.

He's got everything you need do do a DIY DBS install.


----------



## TheChef (Oct 2, 2008)

James Long said:


> Sorry. But DISH does not know that I have an EA DISH and my SD channels are coming in fine.
> All I needed was the G3 cards to read the new encryptions and of course the dish.
> 
> I even had a Dish500 picking up 72.7 and 61.5 before I got my 1000.4 from eBay.
> Blank channels until my G3 cards were installed. Fine after that.


I'm curious about a couple things James. How long since you changes your setup to EA? Have you had any software update delays since then. And really my big question, is have you made any programming additions or subtractions since you modified your setup to EA? I usually see that if the dish is pointed at 119/110 Western arc for example and Dish thinks the setup is 61/72/77 EA that anything involving adding programming, or authorizing anything tends to cause a problem.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

TheChef said:


> I'm curious about a couple things James. How long since you changes your setup to EA? Have you had any software update delays since then. And really my big question, is have you made any programming additions or subtractions since you modified your setup to EA? I usually see that if the dish is pointed at 119/110 Western arc for example and Dish thinks the setup is 61/72/77 EA that anything involving adding programming, or authorizing anything tends to cause a problem.


I have not made any programming changes since inserting the G3 cards. I see the "input" on the 1000.4 dish as a challenge and invitation to add one more orbital to the equation so for the first few months of having an EA dish I had 110 from another dish fed into there. I changed that over to 129 when Ciel-2 reached orbit so I could check signal levels. My setup is currently 61/72/77/129 on my ViP-622 plus 110 on my ViP-211 (adding 110 with a DP21 on the 1000.4 output. My SD receivers (301/501) are fed 119/110/118/129 via a DPP44.

Yes, my setup isn't typical. No, DISH doesn't know what I have unless they read my posts. 

No issues noted except before I got my G3 smartcards (channels from 72 remained scrambled).


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

Calvin386 said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured I would have to work on E* for awhile to get one. My installer is not due here till Tuesday so I have a couple days. I have found with finding an American, a little persistence and believe it or not, just being nice about it, I can usually find someone who will get the job done for me.
> 
> This is great news about going to one dish because my wife was not happy about two and you can imagine her reaction to having three.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


After talking with CSR a few times I have an EA coming on Wed the 18th. They had to cancel my locals to make it work in the computer but I'm getting it.

It's no fun making manual timers for OTA locals.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Question about the "cards". I have a ViP 722 that I got in April 2008. It was connected to a 1000.2, but I closed the account in July 2008. Im planning on ordering a 1000.4 soon and hooking it back up for TurboHD bronze. Do I need a new card?


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> Question about the "cards". I have a ViP 722 that I got in April 2008. It was connected to a 1000.2, but I closed the account in July 2008. Im planning on ordering a 1000.4 soon and hooking it back up for TurboHD bronze. Do I need a new card?


If you didn't get a new card mailed to you last year then the answer is probably yes.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Should I call Dish for the card? I guess I have to wait until I restart my account to get it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

elwaylite said:


> Should I call Dish for the card? I guess I have to wait until I restart my account to get it.


Exactly. When you restart your account it will trigger the new card mailing. You don't need the card until your account is restarted.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I got EA'ed yesterday. Very nice going from 3 dishes to one.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok now that I know where my HD locals are I have a question.

I have a 1000.2 Im using now. I have a spare 300 dish I can point to the 61.5 and connect to the extra input on the 1000.2

Can I see those HD locals since I am already paying the extra dollars to see them in SD?

I will try this later today since it finally warmed up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

34Ford said:


> Can I see those HD locals since I am already paying the extra dollars to see them in SD?


As long as your HD locals are "available" and not just testing, yes.


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

You were right.l I can see them.

However Greenville and Spartingburg are dead.

I ended up using a dish 500 cause I didnt have a DP LNB to fit a 300.

Do they even make single DP LNB?


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, they make a DP Single (one output) and a DP Dual (two outputs).


----------



## 34Ford (Jul 3, 2004)

Hum.....no classifieds on this forum.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have a buy sell trade forum, but it only sees light use.


----------

